# Fix a flat?



## mac66 (Apr 4, 2017)

I've been riding ATVs for a long time and never had a flat tire on one. But am going on a 70+ mile ride soon and got thinking about what to do if I got a flat and how to fix it.

Is there anything special about these balloon tires? Will a regular tire plug kit work? Should I "Slime" the tires? 

I do have a 12 volt pump and actually a battery powered one that works pretty well so inflating the tires is not a concern.


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

Yes, tire plugs will work, in fact I carry a kit in my tool box. I tried the slime once didn't like it when I changed tires, rims had this gunk all over them, and spent all day cleaning it off the rims.


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

I would bring both. Sucks being broke down.


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

Slime is good stuff


----------



## AKhunter (Jan 15, 2017)

Another product you should have along is replacement valve stems that can be inserted and tightened down from the outside (Amazon). A broken standard valve stem can leave you stranded. I don't know this from personal experience, a little birdy told me!!!


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Never understood why anyone would use/allow tire place to put plug in a tire. Maybe on a trail ok but dont seem like much to hold em in.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

22 Chuck said:


> Never understood why anyone would use/allow tire place to put plug in a tire. Maybe on a trail ok but dont seem like much to hold em in.


I had a slow leak, 2 PSI a week and finally took it in today cause it bugged me. They found a small screw in it. Should I have paid $200+ for a new F150 tire or $30 for the plug? The screw was in a tread and no where near the side wall which would have changed my decision...


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

22 Chuck said:


> Never understood why anyone would use/allow tire place to put plug in a tire. Maybe on a trail ok but dont seem like much to hold em in.


I've been plugging my own ATV tires since I got my 1st ORV in 86. Waste of money to replace a tire when they can be easily repaired. Discount Tire has plugged many automotive tires for me over the years and never had an issue.


----------



## mac66 (Apr 4, 2017)

I plug my own car tires, Have for decades. Never had to on my ATV or mini bikes but I did just buy several tire plug kits to carry with me on those machines.


----------



## kendall (Jan 2, 2011)

Stay away from the slime. Just a big mess! Tire plugs work great. I have plugged dozens of tires, both automotive and orv, over the years. I've had several tires with multiple plugs in them. The "ROPE" style plugs (usually orange in color) work the best. Not the "RUBBER" style. I bought my Polaris Magnum in January 1998. The first week that I owned it, My dog, a Bouveis DeFlanders, bit my two front tires and put holes in the sidewalls of both front tires. I plugged both front tires on the sidewalls with rope style plugs and they held air for over20 years. Finally had to change the tires and rims because the rims rusted out. Still ride that machine today.


----------

